# Outed at Aldi's



## rdhdstpchild (Jul 13, 2009)

Today I'm lucky to be off work earlier & decided to take advantage of the Aldi's close by to fill some prep holes. 

As i'm loading into the cart a couple flats of beans, I suddenly hear (loadly) "Wow! What are you making?" Suddenly I realize the voice is directed at me. I look up to find everyone in the aisle staring at me and my flat filled cart. Embarrased and red faced, I mumbled out something about the monthly grocery trip and fled to the next aisle.

Anyone else noticing an increase of "vocal cart voyers"??


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I've had people ask me if I was feeding the Boy Scouts or something like that, but I can't say I've ever had anyone yell something like that at me.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We were at Aldi`s one day and ended up getting two carts full of preps, nobody said a word, have no idea what they were thinking, but who cares. Unless people see you that know you, nobody usually cares who buys what. > Thanks Marc


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't look like the kind of person you tell at randomly, so people generally don't.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

As i'm loading into the cart a couple flats of beans, I suddenly hear (loadly) "Wow! What are you making?"

Next time, just say "A remake to Blazing Saddles..." and leave it at that.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

People have always snooped and felt they have the right to comment. I don't let it bother me. I did have one older man make a snarky comment about feeding an army. I just said "Yes, an army of kids. I told my husband to get a vasectomy but he wouldn't listen." He turned quite red and just moved on down the aisle. He had no idea if I even have kids. We don't owe anyone an answer let alone a truthful one. If someone asked me what I was making I would say "a secret recipe for the treatment of gout and I plan to market it. Would you like to invest? Only $100." Sex and money will always frighten people away.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

One excuse that I have used in the past - is that the local Veteran's Hall (VFW/ American Legion/ Marine Corps League) is throwing a huge dinner, and I am buying supplies to feed the crowd. That seems to throw the inquisitive folks for a loop, when they question what is piled in my shopping cart... Plus they seem to notice that with my size (big and tall) and wearing a USMC cap, it tends to discourage the "need to know folks" from asking too many questions.... If they keep asking questions as to my purchases, then I will pull out one of my business cards and ask if they would like to join in the festivities (if they are a Veteran) or if they would make a donation to the cause. Nothing seems to make folks mind their own business, than if you ask them to help pay for your purchases!

I did notice the other day while at K-Mart that I was the only person without a pile of toys or gift orientated items in my cart. I found quarts of motor oil at less than $3.00 per quart, so I bought a case (12 quarts) of 30W for the generators and other small engines that I have up here. That was along with a large container of 'Sta-bil' fuel additive for long term storage of gasoline. I would say that earned me a few glances of the contents of my shopping cart, from the frenzy of holiday shoppers.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

We just tell people that we are stocking up for winter snow. We get snowed in for days and days at a time every year. Live 26 miles from the nearest town and the first 6 are an old cow trail. No plowing that one. So, everyone around here buys extra food, or survives on snow and cans of vegies.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

radiofish said:


> One excuse that I have used in the past - is that the local Veteran's Hall (VFW/ American Legion/ Marine Corps League) is throwing a huge dinner, and I am buying supplies to feed the crowd. That seems to throw the inquisitive folks for a loop, when they question what is piled in my shopping cart... Plus they seem to notice that with my size (big and tall) and wearing a USMC cap, it tends to discourage the "need to know folks" from asking too many questions.... If they keep asking questions as to my purchases, then I will pull out one of my business cards and ask if they would like to join in the festivities (if they are a Veteran) or if they would make a donation to the cause. Nothing seems to make folks mind their own business, than if you ask them to help pay for your purchases!
> 
> I did notice the other day while at K-Mart that I was the only person without a pile of toys or gift orientated items in my cart. I found quarts of motor oil at less than $3.00 per quart, so I bought a case (12 quarts) of 30W for the generators and other small engines that I have up here. That was along with a large container of 'Sta-bil' fuel additive for long term storage of gasoline. I would say that earned me a few glances of the contents of my shopping cart, from the frenzy of holiday shoppers.


It's too bad no one asked you about the oil. You could have scoffed and said " You don't think Santa's sleigh runs on Reindeer poop in this day and age do ya?'


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

rdhdstpchild said:


> Today I'm lucky to be off work earlier & decided to take advantage of the Aldi's close by to fill some prep holes.
> 
> As i'm loading into the cart a couple flats of *beans*, I suddenly hear (loadly) *"Wow! What are you making?*" Suddenly I realize the voice is directed at me. I look up to find everyone in the aisle staring at me and my flat filled cart. Embarrased and red faced, I mumbled out something about the monthly grocery trip and fled to the next aisle.
> 
> Anyone else noticing an increase of "vocal cart voyers"??


Uh beans? 

I don't ever seem to get any comments from people. Hubby got a comment this summer at Costco from the checker. She said "Why does everyone seem to be buying so much peanut butter lately?" To which another checker said "The prices are going to go up soon." So DH was off the hook, but he would have said the same thing I think.


OH ETA How about " I am making my savings acct stretch. These are a good deal today. You should get some too"


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Is it really so odd for people to stock up. People have been doing this for a long time, so I do not see why strangers would google. 

How big is a flat of beans? Is that a pallet full, or just a box of 24?


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

The same person who asked you that question might be asking themself another question if something bad happens, "Why didn't I stock up when I could?":hrm:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

People seldom say anything to me, but I do get some strange looks when I'm only getting 6 or 8 different things, but it's a large quantity of each.

A cashier recently asked me if I cook for a large number of people.


----------



## rdhdstpchild (Jul 13, 2009)

It totally caught me off guard. On a funny note: it was the cheapest trip to Aldi's I've ever done - only 4 cases of beans! I'm always expecting a comment during the loaded down, barely able to move the cart trips, but not such a small one.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Someone needs to make a shirt that says "I am prepared, because I am prepper!"


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Should have told them green bean casserole!


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Some time back at Sam's I was loading a flat cart with TP. A lady was staring, and you could tell she was bursting with curiosity. I explained "they're out of Imodium AD up front".


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I just assume my wild-eyed look and screech "*THE ZOMBIES ARE COMING!!!!!!!*


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

No one ever says stuff to me. Occasionally I buy half a dozen cases of eggs, but I am shopping for a group of old ladies, and that's what I said when the cashier asked. That was the truth.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Something here I don't understand. I can see not letting your lazy neighbors and relatives know you have a good emergency food supply if you think they will come knocking when you need it most. But what's wrong with explaining to people you don't know that the items in your grocery cart are going in the pantry in case you lose your job or some other emergency? I use every chance I get to encourage everyone I run across to stock up for emergencies and the grocery store is a good place to start that conversation. 
It drives me crazy that so many families - even here on a remote island where we depend on a weekly barge for every quart of milk - don't even have the next meal in their kitchen.
I want EVERYONE to prepare for emergencies so I don't have to worry about protecting mine!!!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

GrammasCabin said:


> Something here I don't understand. I can see not letting your lazy neighbors and relatives know you have a good emergency food supply if you think they will come knocking when you need it most. But what's wrong with explaining to people you don't know that the items in your grocery cart are going in the pantry in case you lose your job or some other emergency? I use every chance I get to encourage everyone I run across to stock up for emergencies and the grocery store is a good place to start that conversation.
> It drives me crazy that so many families - even here on a remote island where we depend on a weekly barge for every quart of milk - don't even have the next meal in their kitchen.
> I want EVERYONE to prepare for emergencies so I don't have to worry about protecting mine!!!


Good point. In reality I talk about prepping any time someone shows interest.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I am a test subject for Beano. It is apparently not working, come closer.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

You could easily say you are working on filling the shelves of a Food Pantry. You don't have to explain that it's your own personal food pantry.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I get that all the time here. I usually make up some lame story. One time though a FoodLion employee did come up to me in the middle of an aisle and thank me for shopping at the store "the way you do". I assume he knows and understands.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

"About to make my trip to the food bank - would you like to make a donation?"


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

My son and some of his buddies are coming home on leave.

or

Why would you ask that question?


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

" I live so fur back in the 'ills I only get to come into the settlement once a month pilgrim:bouncy:."


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm not shy to tell them 'it's nun ya bidness' or 'I like to stock up'. either is true and which I use depends on how they ask and how I feel. I don't think it's a big deal either way. I'm more concerned with getting the funds to buy it than what some nosey person thinks about it. Now, if they should start following me home, now we got a problem and I'd follow the 'Barney philosophy' and nip it in the bud.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My standard answer is I hate to shop. At Aldis where I pay cash, who cares what anyone thinks ... unless its someone who knows me and generally its not.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> It's too bad no one asked you about the oil. You could have scoffed and said " You don't think Santa's sleigh runs on Reindeer poop in this day and age do ya?'


 

Now that's funny!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

My usual response is "I hate shopping, and only shop for groceries once or twice a year."


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I always just explain it's a good price, so I am buying ahead. Last week I bought ten packages of shredded cheddar that was on sale. The checker asked about it, and I told the truth that I was freezing it because it was such a good price. I can use it for the next three or four months. 
Normally, I would have bought a couple of cases of the product to freeze for the next year, but it's Christmas season, so I only bought ten because buying presents for the family costs so much.


----------



## Mid-Atl HS (Feb 23, 2008)

One of the advantages of shopping at BBs (an Amish scratch and dent store) is that many people travel a distance, and so the majority of people have very full carts. So, I have never seen anyone being asked why they have so much stuff in their cart.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm more concerned with the gov't keeping track of what I buy. Who cares about the sheeple? Unless they know where you live.

Seriously, if you use anything other than cash, they can keep tabs on what you buy...Or if you use one of those shopper cards to save $. 

And if the shtf, the law enforcement officials will take what you have and distribute it to the 'less fortunate'...aka the unprepared.

That's why I don't stock anything at all...wink,wink.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

People at the store always come up to me and -they think I work there. They ask me questions, usually I'll just help them. I have a thing,kinda like a photographic memory, one time in a store, I remember where everything is. Another strange thing, my favorite shirt,black and red flannel about 25 years old,with the sleeves cut off at the elbows,all frayed. Why do so many people think my shirt is the Greatest,and they tell me??? As far as preps. not many people ask because we shop at the bulk Mennonite store-unless there is a better price as in an advertised sale,then it's kinda normal.I can't worry about who knows-I have to assume the worst and be prepared for it.


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

I used to hit the local Sav-a-lot when I was in Ft Worth - I got asked questions and several odd looks when I bought over a 100lbs of dried beans.

They were a great price! I felt like I won the lottery.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you all for the morning laugh with my first cup of joe for the day. Some of the answers are priceless. Love the one about the Beano!
When I've been confronted with a vcv (love that OP) I've just cracked a joked. For bananas that were on sale @ Aldis for $1 a bag of which I bought over 100 pounds, "Now I have the skins just need a millionaire & a grave". Dried pinto beans,"I'm Hispanic". 4 cases of German potato Salad," We're expecting the German consulate for dinner". 20 five lbs. bags of all purpose flour when it was 99Â¢ per bag,"reenacting the scene from I love Lucy when her & Ethel ...".

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We've purchased in bulk for years here in Southern Idaho and no one seems to notice us. I guess we're the 'invisible shoppers'!


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

> even here on a remote island where we depend on a weekly barge for every quart of milk


 Oh wow, we lived on one of those once  We used to take a 4 hour ferry ride into Petersburg (the next closest town) and Mom would buy cases of stuff-that-wasn't-fish. Once it was a box of the most horrible canned mixed veggies known to man and we had to eat them all because it would have been wasteful not to. Sometimes buying in bulk backfires. :yuck:


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

About 25 years ago the wife and I were at an Aldi's buying lots of stuff. When the cashier printed the receipt the ink was bad and you could not read the ticket. Some how she decided we were buying for a kids camp and went for a manager to get a readable receipt printed. Do not know how she got that idea but for the rest of the time we shopped there they would help us sack and load what we bought. We got special service there and never told them any thing else.
Steve


----------



## breestephens (Oct 29, 2008)

This is for the local food pantry. Would you like to contribute? They take cash donations as well as food.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I often stock a church food pantry, as well as my own, so I usually just answer that I'm stocking a food pantry, or I'm feeding a crowd.

Dawn


----------



## woodsrunner (Nov 28, 2003)

I've had this happen too. My response was a simple "I volunteer to cook a meal in the big cities homeless shelter once a month. It helps me stay focused on what's really important in life. Care to come help me?"

I didn't get any takers yet. It helps to pick a homeless shelter in the worst part of a city 40 miles away.

It's also pretty well known that my family used to own a restaraunt and catering business. Most bulk type store employees are used to seeing me buy large containers and quantities of stuff. They don't even look twice.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Why would anyone think it's any of their business?


----------



## Izitmidnight (Oct 22, 2011)

Just making a pot of beans.....


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

I have also been caught off guard by some people's comments when shopping and stocking up. I am always shocked at how noisy and intrusive people can be about my purchases! I have learned that certain times of the day are better to go shopping when wanting to avoid people like this.


----------



## Coloneldad5 (Dec 6, 2011)

Whereas I live in Utah it's not all that rare for folks to stock up that way so the questions are not as common. However I am finding that it is becoming increasingly rare for folks to stock up anymore. It seems that they are buying into the notion that life is good, the stores will always be stocked and if not the government will take care of me.


----------

